# New Diamond Memory Lane Deluxe



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks good and I really like the EQ knob.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

Seems like upgrading to smaller boxes is a thing.

Looks good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Level and mix ftw. I hope more companies do that.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Ti-Ron said:


> Looks good and I really like the EQ knob.


Is that the "tilting EQ" like on their compressor. Treble cut while bass boosted and vice-versa; centre neutral. 

I like that too!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Digital I assume? I love both the ML2 and the ML jr, but the EQ knob on the ML 2 is so useful so it is my go to delay. I think it is just a HP filter for the repeats on the ML 2, it doesn't have the tilt like the compressor that I noticed (but I tend not to adjust it very often)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Digital I assume?


Not necessarily. Xvive has brought back the MN3005 BBD chips in DIP and surface-mount form. The latter allows for smaller package. Here's the guts of the earlier version. YOu can see why it needs a bigger box.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Specs?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Specs?


I tried looking but didn't come up with much. The picture here was the only thing I found and it was on their Facebook page, a teaser.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I misread initially and thought the new pedal had mix and level. Foiled again


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

It’s a digital delay just like the MLJR. There is some analog parts to it but this thing isn’t running on MN3005’s or the xvive chip. 

I like the MLJR quite a bit over the original memory lane’s. Pretty excited about the added functionality. Mostly the speed and depth for modulation.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, I get it now. The Memory _Lane_ (whether 2 or DLX) is analog delay, but the Memory Lane _Junior_ is digital delay. Easy to get them confused if one doesn't know the entire Diamond catalog.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The original memory lane (pictured top) was 3005 chips and so was the memory lane 2, it just had some improvements over the original and a toggle between two delay settings. The Jr was digital with an analogue signal path. The Dlx is still under speculation I believe but my guess would be it will be digital, much like the Jr, but incorporate some of the awesome things from the analogue memory lanes 1&2, which was the modulation.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

On the gearpage thread Amish had said they had talked about a re-release if the memory lane with Xvive chips so it’s still possible for those waiting for an analog delay.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the5chord said:


> On the gearpage thread Amish had said they had talked about a re-release if the memory lane with Xvive chips so it’s still possible for those waiting for an analog delay.


I read that too but he mentioned it so briefly and hasn't addressed it since while the rest of the talk seems to be getting farther and farther away from that. I'm not opposed to the re-release of the ML2 or an analogue DLX but it seems like what they created with the Jr has won people over and they are bigger fans of it than the original ML's. I also get the feeling reviving the EHX 1100TT and other analogue delays on the market using the Xvive chips hasn't been as big of a hit as the originals were so maybe they won't try that route. The potential to take their best selling pedal (possibly, I'm guessing) and most popular features from others and incorporate it into something new would be a cool move.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We get closer and closer to emulating in the digital domain what we love in the analog domain, if we aren't there already. Although there may well still be aspects of the _sound_ of analog that people prefer, the reality is that the _manipulation_ of delay in the digital domain permits many more options and features, not to mention greater delay time. Things like the EHX MM 1100TT can provide over one second of delay with decent bandwidth, but going beyond a quartet of Xvive3005s is not only costly, but bulky, and doesn't necessarily provide as much return on the real estate. For instance, a sextet of 3005 chips would get you a second and a half of delay with decent bandwidth, but once a person gets into the >800msec range, they generally don't wish to be limited to 1500msec. They'll probably want more, and 6 large-capacity BBDs is going to require a lot of PC board space, even if one uses surface-mount.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The more I think about this the more I think I might try one of these. The ML2 is a great pedal, but its big and bulky and 18V and its a bit complex to operate with the two delay times, and the mod on and off. Two would be even better...

There were really only two things I didn't love about the MLjr 1) the subdivision switch (this one has the same system it appears), I would tap in by accident with my foot and get some strange rhythm, and I could never remember how many clicks to get it back. The ML2 subdivision switch had less options but was much less likely to get tapped by accident, and was very simple to correct. 2) it was a bit bright, I would have liked a tone knob like this new one, or a "dark switch" at least.


----------

